# Woohoo!



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!!!! Congratulations that great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Stephanie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work Stephanie. Gonna have to start planning for a weekly television show next! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Stephanie!!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Woohoo! My article on obedience - specifically, considerations for the Novice exhibitors, was published in the Fall 2009 issue of Off Lead magazine!
> 
> You can read it, here:
> 
> ...


Cool Congrats! 

I used to love WDJ - once investing in a complete set of back issues. Had to unsubscribe after they did an article about compromising on dog rules with a new significant other - the compromise in this case was dogs in an open pickup - Called the next day and canceled the subscription. Hope you can clean it up!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats and nice article! I've always wondered and I hope you don't mind me asking--how did you get to where you're at now? I was reading at the end that you went from journalism (of course you still write) to dog training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! That is very exciting. I get the WDJ, so I will keep an eye out for your articles. Yay!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations! I have read some articles you posted on here! They have been incredibly helpful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey that is waaaay cool! Great article!
Congratulations, we're all so proud of you!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to to--it is a great article! Lots of great information and suggestions!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! That is awesome.


----------

